# Izotope RX7 Standard or Advanced?



## jtyh1g11 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi there,

Hope we're all well!

Obviously there's a considerable price difference to consider, but which version of RX7 would you recommend using solely to clean up home recordings and for beginners sample library production?

Upright piano hammer clicks, occasional background noises (I don't have the quietest studio) etc.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jediwario1 (Jul 13, 2019)

You can see the differences here: https://www.izotope.com/en/products/repair-and-edit/rx/features-and-comparison.html

Looking at that it seems the Advanced version won't be necessary for your needs.


----------



## jtyh1g11 (Jul 13, 2019)

Jediwario1 said:


> You can see the differences here: https://www.izotope.com/en/products/repair-and-edit/rx/features-and-comparison.html
> 
> Looking at that it seems the Advanced version won't be necessary for your needs.


Thanks! Yeah, I'd heard there were a lot more features, but also a 'multi-resolution' feature in some modules in the Advanced version which gives a higher quality repair. All the youtube before/after videos seem to be with the Advanced version so it's pretty tricky to gauge an accurate comparison. Thanks for your help


----------



## S.M Hassani (Jul 13, 2019)

If you don't own any version of RX at all, I can help make the purchase a lot more affordable for you. PM if you're interested.


----------



## ironbut (Jul 13, 2019)

I use advanced but I was happy with std for a couple of years.
IMHO if you're just starting out, buy the standard version until you find a need for the extras included in advanced (it sounds like you won't need it for now).
And when you do, wait for a big sale.


----------



## jtyh1g11 (Jul 14, 2019)

S.M Hassani said:


> If you don't own any version of RX at all, I can help make the purchase a lot more affordable for you. PM if you're interested.


Thanks for the offer, but as I'm still a student I can get 50% off through iZotope.


----------



## jtyh1g11 (Jul 14, 2019)

ironbut said:


> I use advanced but I was happy with std for a couple of years.
> IMHO if you're just starting out, buy the standard version until you find a need for the extras included in advanced (it sounds like you won't need it for now).
> And when you do, wait for a big sale.


You've convinced me Ironbut, thanks for your help


----------

